# 14ft Black Walnut 40" on Small end



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Aug 28, 2013)

This log has to be veneer quality. Scanned it for metal. No metal. Found it over a house. The house was on the south side 2 stories before the branches bushed out. There is NO marks from shed limbs, no damage to the trunk from birds. I sold a smaller one for $6/bf. Anyone got any idea what one at 40" is worth?


----------



## PJM (Aug 29, 2013)

This guy can tell ya --> Welcome to Forestry Solutions - New York State. Depending on where in the Finger Lakes you are, he should be pretty local. I believe he is still in the Canandaigua area.


----------



## c5rulz (Aug 29, 2013)

Yesterday I was on a 67 acre site being logged about .4 mile from my house. I have exclusive right to the firewood. The log buyer was there and he was scaling and tagging then sorting the logs. He gave me a quick lesson in what they look for. Logs good enough for veneer were mighty few and far between. Very small defects the lay person would not notice were quickly evident to him and obvious once he pointed it out. It was very informative.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Aug 30, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> Yesterday I was on a 67 acre site being logged about .4 mile from my house. I have exclusive right to the firewood. The log buyer was there and he was scaling and tagging then sorting the logs. He gave me a quick lesson in what they look for. Logs good enough for veneer were mighty few and far between. Very small defects the lay person would not notice were quickly evident to him and obvious once he pointed it out. It was very informative.



Yes, I know the difference between Veneer Quality and Grade A saw logs. I know what to look for and pith has to be near the center. Ive sold a few veneer logs two loads ago. If you seen enough of them you know what to look for. My phone sucks but your more then welcome to check our Facebook page out. There are pictures Located on my timeline. Search " Van Horn's Tree Care ".


----------



## ArtB (Aug 30, 2013)

pictures

It is not nice to generate envy in folks <G> 

good luck....


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Aug 31, 2013)

ArtB said:


> pictures
> 
> It is not nice to generate envy in folks <G>
> 
> good luck....



Pictures will be posted today or a link to my Facebook so everyone can see. I have not cut the knuckle off because my buyer wants it 20 something feet but Im hoping I can find a serious buyer for a once in a life log that will never be seen again... Tree is amzing! Pictures really don't do this tree justice

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...4395379&set=np.111561538.100000313319357&_rdr

Link to my facebook


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Aug 31, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> Pictures will be posted today or a link to my Facebook so everyone can see. I have not cut the knuckle off because my buyer wants it 20 something feet but Im hoping I can find a serious buyer for a once in a life log that will never be seen again... Tree is amzing! Pictures really don't do this tree justice
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...4395379&set=np.111561538.100000313319357&_rdr
> 
> Link to my facebook



https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...87390994.150338.1444395379&source=46&refid=17

the length


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 1, 2013)

Can anyone see the pictures? There is a little bit of rott that goes up about 12" or so. total length was 16'6" before the frist defect. then there is another 9 ft above that that is 34". So the log as sits is 21'6" with a 34 to 36" diameter. Pith is in the center. Is this worth more as Table tops or Veneer? Never see a log like this again


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 1, 2013)

slowp said:


> Nope.



https://fbcdn-photos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1233531_10202102544112161_1559458011_a.jpg

Anything? I have a real crappy phone


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 1, 2013)

slowp said:


> Yup.



https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/995190_10202080305716215_606381031_a.jpg 

Tree when it was standing for and Idea of how big it is standing. BTW thats a 36" blade


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 1, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/995190_10202080305716215_606381031_a.jpg
> 
> Tree when it was standing for and Idea of how big it is standing. BTW thats a 36" blade



Any idea what this worth? Sold one 10ft 26" for $2700 or $6/bf. Hoping to get min of $6500 or more. Its over 1000bf


----------



## lfnh (Sep 1, 2013)

Buyer probly going to whack ya for the conventional cut. Little sapwood.
Peeling yard trees, well only by mistake.
Askking around who's buying for export market maybe another way to go. Better demand.
Nice saw, bar, er blade


----------



## bitzer (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, you called your bar a blade. That destroys all credibility. Another one log yard tree worth millions... In walnut country those kind of logs are made everyday. Now a 66 footer that's 60" on the small end, we might be talkin.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 2, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Wow, you called your bar a blade. That destroys all credibility. Another one log yard tree worth millions... In walnut country those kind of logs are made everyday. Now a 66 footer that's 60" on the small end, we might be talkin.



Bitzer... You should read more carefully... Also Ill be cutting one down 60" on the small end with a knuckle the size of a extended cab 2500 silvardo. Logs like this are rare... Let me know when you cut down a "66 footer that is 60" on the small end "... 
I cut a 24' footer last month that the whole log was cull of curly wood... In 30 years the guy has never seen a log like that... he buys 6 truck loads a year.... thats 180 loads of 5mbf... I never said the log was millions...


----------



## 1270d (Sep 2, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> Bitzer... You should read more carefully... Also Ill be cutting one down 60" on the small end with a knuckle the size of a extended cab 2500 silvardo. Logs like this are rare... Let me know when you cut down a "66 footer that is 60" on the small end "...
> I cut a 24' footer last month that the whole log was cull of curly wood... In 30 years the guy has never seen a log like that... he buys 6 truck loads a year.... thats 180 loads of 5mbf... I never said the log was millions...



In my area curl is worth quite a bit and in no way is it cull wood. We usually buck the mooseknuckle off though. It makes the buyers sore.

Looks like a nice stick in the pics though. We don't have walnut so I can't help on prices.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 2, 2013)

1270d said:


> In my area curl is worth quite a bit and in no way is it cull wood. We usually buck the mooseknuckle off though. It makes the buyers sore.
> 
> Looks like a nice stick in the pics though. We don't have walnut so I can't help on prices.



It was a one of a kind with the curl wood. The guy wouldn't even part with one slab its so valuable... Tree was a baby when they yanked all the other ones out with a clear-op so I imagine the open feild and the sun helped with the process. I know its between $3400 and $7000 but I personelly think this thing is worth more...


----------



## bitzer (Sep 2, 2013)

> Tree when it was standing for and Idea of how big it is standing.* BTW thats a 36" blade*



That's what I read. I've seen a hundred of these "how much is this one tree or log worth?" threads. It seems like you've got it all figured out like the rest of em, so why even ask?


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 3, 2013)

bitzer said:


> That's what I read. I've seen a hundred of these "how much is this one tree or log worth?" threads. It seems like you've got it all figured out like the rest of em, so why even ask?



I agree,

To OP, you can bask in all your glory when you scan the check you get for your one of a kind log and show us.opcorn:


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 3, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> I agree,
> 
> To OP, you can bask in all your glory when you scan the check you get for your one of a kind log and show us.opcorn:



Not a problem. I was hoping to get an appersal before Wensday or see if anyone else has sold a log like this. Compare what they were paid to what I am offered, what the tree measured, color, sapwood... Was it pealed or sliced into rustic table tops. The guy is willing to rent a crane to lift this log if his log truck cannot. Ill post more pics tommrow when he shows up


----------



## madhatte (Sep 3, 2013)

Not to be a jerk, but when I hear "walnut" and "worth" in the same sentence I cringe. Best advice I can offer is to have a buyer lined up BEFORE you commit to cutting. Failing that, walnut makes fine firewood. Just sayin'.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

walnut is tricky. best to have a couple buyers lined up to bid. it's only worth what they will pay, no matter how pretty we think it is.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 3, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> walnut is tricky. best to have a couple buyers lined up to bid. it's only worth what they will pay, no matter how pretty we think it is.



Well I do have a buyer that exports logs. Probably will pay between $3000 and $6000. Maybe a little less if he can't lift it out with his loader and has to load it with a crane. I can get that loaded with a skidsteer if I had too.


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 3, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> Well I do have a buyer that exports logs. Probably will pay between $3000 and $6000. Maybe a little less if he can't lift it out with his loader and has to load it with a crane. I can get that loaded with a skidsteer if I had too.



That going to have to be a monster skidsteer. You said it was 16.5 ' without a defect.

Hmm.......got a skid steer that can lift 6709 pounds?

Species: Walnut Small End Diameter: 34.00 Large End Diameter: 40.00 Length: 16.00' Quantity: 1.00 Estimated Weight: 6709 Estimated Weight subtotal: 6709 

Return to Calculator 
Timber and Lumber Calculators at WOODWEB


----------



## lfnh (Sep 3, 2013)

Tha log would be helped with some coats of stop-check. imo


----------



## paccity (Sep 3, 2013)

if walnut trees are worth that much i would be taking them out for free. now there are some burls that fetch some coin, but thats rare. all comes down to what someone will pay.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 4, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> That going to have to be a monster skidsteer. You said it was 16.5 ' without a defect.
> 
> Hmm.......got a skid steer that can lift 6709 pounds?
> 
> ...



I have ways of lifting that with a skidder and getting it on my trailer. No I will not be telling you how I do it because its part of my edge over local guys and I know there is a bunch on here.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 4, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> That going to have to be a monster skidsteer. You said it was 16.5 ' without a defect.
> 
> Hmm.......got a skid steer that can lift 6709 pounds?
> 
> ...



I have ways of lifting that with a skidder and getting it on my trailer. No I will not be telling you how I do it because its part of my edge over local guys and I know there is a bunch on here.


----------



## bitzer (Sep 4, 2013)

A self loader log truck can pick up can pick up about 15-20k lbs. Good luck with that secret skid loader maneuvering. I'm sure its the make or break of the company. I hope you really do sell the log and make a lot. I'd idle it down a bit though. You may not get quite what you think you'll get for it.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 4, 2013)

bitzer said:


> A self loader log truck can pick up can pick up about 15-20k lbs. Good luck with that secret skid loader maneuvering. I'm sure its the make of break of the company. I hope you really do sell the log and make a lot. I'd idle it down a bit though. You may not get quite what you think you'll get for it.




Well when you start from scratch. There is a lot of companies in our area running around like chickens with thier heads cut off. Im trying to find a day off. As for the paycheck. We will see shortly! =) 

I will cover 200 miles of more today for traveling distance but hey if it sells for what I hope thats not bad for 11 hours worth of work right?


----------



## PJM (Sep 4, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> I have ways of lifting that with a skidder and getting it on my trailer. No I will not be telling you how I do it because its part of my edge over local guys and I know there is a bunch on here.


----------



## paccity (Sep 4, 2013)

how long are your stems? these where 12's and the sl had to have some help .


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 4, 2013)

paccity said:


> how long are your stems? these where 12's and the sl had to have some help .



It was 22' 40" with the bark. He is bringing a crane in. I said I could get it on my trailer not a log truck. I have a 14 ft dump that I don't have to lift over the sides. Trust me thier is a technique to how I lift logs with a skidder.


----------



## paccity (Sep 4, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> The guy is willing to rent a crane to lift this log if his log truck cannot.


 i said that because you said there was a log truck involved . now getting a big log on a dump trailer is a different thing. have done it many times. looking forward to pic's to see what method you use. 22' is kinda long for a little trailer.


----------



## Joe46 (Sep 4, 2013)

paccity said:


> i said that because you said there was a log truck involved . now getting a big log on a dump trailer is a different thing. have done it many times. looking forward to pic's to see what method you use. 22' is kinda long for a little trailer.



Something IS beginning to smell like cottonwood with this thread:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 4, 2013)

paccity said:


> i said that because you said there was a log truck involved . now getting a big log on a dump trailer is a different thing. have done it many times. looking forward to pic's to see what method you use. 22' is kinda long for a little trailer.



Yeah if I had to I can just put a flag on it and strapp it down.


So the verdict is in. $6564.90 for one tree. Would of been more he said but he left it as it sat instead of cutting it shorter. Its going as conference table tops. Ive never seen someones eyes get so big.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 4, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> Yeah if I had to I can just put a flag on it and strapp it down.
> 
> 
> So the verdict is in. $6564.90 for one tree. Would of been more he said but he left it as it sat instead of cutting it shorter. Its going as conference table tops. Ive never seen someones eyes get so big.



You couldn't get him talked up to $6595.00 ? I think you left some money on the table there.


----------



## paccity (Sep 4, 2013)

:camera:


----------



## Gologit (Sep 4, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> Yeah if I had to I can just put a flag on it and strapp it down.
> 
> 
> So the verdict is in. $6564.90 for one tree. Would of been more he said but he left it as it sat instead of cutting it shorter. Its going as conference table tops. Ive never seen someones eyes get so big.



Picture of the check?


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 4, 2013)

Soon as I find a way to upload it without it posting to facebook on this crappy phone. Everybody will be calling me for every straight walnut tree around... diameter plus length made this valued.


----------



## lfnh (Sep 4, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> You couldn't get him talked up to $6595.00 ? I think you left some money on the table there.



Geez, guess im getting lost here.

who's paying who ?


----------



## IcePick (Sep 4, 2013)

Without having to go back to reading this from the beginning, what type of setting/environment was this tree cut in?


----------



## lfnh (Sep 4, 2013)

If it's the one in pic, backyard next to house stuff. 
Heavy metal. Nailer.


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 4, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> Soon as I find a way to upload it without it posting to facebook on this crappy phone. Everybody will be calling me for every straight walnut tree around... diameter plus length made this valued.



Quit wasting everyone's time with Facebook. Just post the picture here like everyone else. Anyone with secret Ninja mad skid steer skills should be able to do that.


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Sep 5, 2013)

lfnh said:


> If it's the one in pic, backyard next to house stuff.
> Heavy metal. Nailer.



I said this too. Not one sign of metal and we ran a metal detector over it. Clean.

I have a really cheap phone. So uploading pictures and even viewing this page is difficult sometimes. Ill post the paper work today... Next Ill hear I faked the paper work even tho the paper print out is very basic.

Good news is I got more to look at in Watkins, Ithaca, and prattsburgh...


----------



## paccity (Sep 5, 2013)

that's the spirit.:msp_wink:


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 6, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> Ill post the paper work today... Next Ill hear I faked the paper work even tho the paper print out is very basic./QUOTE]
> 
> It is now YESTERDAY:yoyo:


----------



## lfnh (Sep 6, 2013)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> I said this too. *Not one sign of metal and we ran a metal detector over it. Clean.*
> I have a really cheap phone. So uploading pictures and even viewing this page is difficult sometimes. Ill post the paper work today... Next Ill hear I faked the paper work even tho the paper print out is very basic.
> 
> Good news is I got more to look at in Watkins, Ithaca, and prattsburgh...



Probly help to charge them batteries first


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 7, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> FLtreeGuyVHTC said:
> 
> 
> > Ill post the paper work today... Next Ill hear I faked the paper work even tho the paper print out is very basic./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jrcat (Sep 7, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> c5rulz said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday 2X
> ...


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 7, 2013)

For some reason every time I see a Black Walnut thread it reminds me of this

The Mitchell and Webb Situation - Farming - YouTube

Jeff


----------



## madhatte (Sep 8, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> For some reason every time I see a Black Walnut thread it reminds me of this
> 
> The Mitchell and Webb Situation - Farming - YouTube



Oh? This is what I think of. Is it just me?


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 8, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Oh? This is what I think of. Is it just me?



Yeah. That's the highly valuable video I always think of too.


----------



## roberte (Sep 8, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Oh? This is what I think of. Is it just me?



good stuff right there.....

are you retarded? :help:


----------



## lfnh (Sep 8, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Oh? This is what I think of. Is it just me?



Thanks, that was funny !

right on the money :msp_wink:


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 8, 2013)

Friday I was over to the logging site .4 mile from my house. The boys had to rip a log because it was to big for the mill to take. I asked them about any walnut logs they see that are in super premium category like is alleged in this thread. Nathan told me, "Oh sure every few years we will see ONE like that". FWIW, they are taking 3 semis a day out of this site.

I have permission from the landowner for the next two years to cut firewood.

Obligatory action shot.







The small staging area.






Second haul of the day. Their loader makes it too easy.


----------



## 1270d (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice! Its great to have a nice steady source of stove wood


----------



## paccity (Sep 8, 2013)

if your in the bizz you always have burnables .:msp_biggrin:


----------



## lfnh (Sep 8, 2013)

1/2 mile from house, can't beat that. 
thanks for sharing c5. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 1270d (Sep 8, 2013)

I actually get fined if I take buttoffs, truck trimmings or deadwood from any sale I cut for a particular land ownership. So even though I log full time, sometimes I still have to scrounge for stove wood


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Sep 8, 2013)

1270d said:


> I actually get fined if I take buttoffs, truck trimmings or deadwood from any sale I cut for a particular land ownership. So even though I log full time, sometimes I still have to scrounge for stove wood



wow, I never been in that position. I can't use all the wood I could get. LOs are funny bout liability now so what I leave usualy rots as they afraid to let joe homeowner cut on they property.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 8, 2013)

roberte said:


> are you retarded? :help:



I dunno, lemme ask an adult


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 12, 2013)

jrcat said:


> c5rulz said:
> 
> 
> > Easy now ..be patient, forging scale slips of such simplicity takes time lol
> ...


----------



## bitzer (Sep 12, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> Friday I was over to the logging site .4 mile from my house. The boys had to rip a log because it was to big for the mill to take. I asked them about any walnut logs they see that are in super premium category like is alleged in this thread. Nathan told me, "Oh sure every few years we will see ONE like that". FWIW, they are taking 3 semis a day out of this site.
> 
> I have permission from the landowner for the next two years to cut firewood.
> 
> ...



Hey where are ya in WI and would you happen to know what mill? I'm in SE and I cut for Algoma lumber. I've sent about 700 logs that size to them over the last month. I'm just surprised their particular mill can't saw it. I make logs like that all the time.


----------



## twochains (Sep 13, 2013)

I had no idea this thread had so many LULLZ! This thread is bangin'...$7,000 logs cut with a "blade"...secret ninja log loading certification...pftt! EPIC right there!


----------



## slowp (Sep 13, 2013)

twochains said:


> I had no idea this thread had so many LULLZ! This thread is bangin'...$7,000 logs cut with a "blade"...secret ninja log loading certification...pftt! EPIC right there!



There's probably a super secret undercover forester lurking about somewhere with trusty can of blue paint and clipboard or data recorder....Maybe that's for a later installment. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## lfnh (Sep 13, 2013)

Yup, too much rigamarole. move it or lose it

Sell it to the scrap yard for those rare earth metals or
to the rockhounds as another petrified gem


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 13, 2013)

bitzer said:


> Hey where are ya in WI and would you happen to know what mill? I'm in SE and I cut for Algoma lumber. I've sent about 700 logs that size to them over the last month. I'm just surprised their particular mill can't saw it. I make logs like that all the time.



They were sending logs to several mills depending on the grade/use. The real good veneer were going North of Green Bay, I forgot where they said, my failing memory thinks it started with an M???:msp_unsure:

They have to be pretty good to truck that far as it must be pushing 200 miles from here. I am just North of Lacrosse WI.


----------



## bitzer (Sep 13, 2013)

I wonder if its going to Algoma. They are just north of Green Bay and I was in the truck with the forester the other day when he was setting up a deal to buy some logs from out that way. I can't think of who would be north starting with an M. There are a lot of little mills up there that I don't know about though.


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 14, 2013)

bitzer said:


> I wonder if its going to Algoma. They are just north of Green Bay and I was in the truck with the forester the other day when he was setting up a deal to buy some logs from out that way. I can't think of who would be north starting with an M. There are a lot of little mills up there that I don't know about though.



The town started with "M", not the name of the mill.


----------



## c5rulz (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't let this thread die,

Here,

Highly valuable black walnut tree.

A Highly Valuable Black Walnut Tree - YouTube


----------



## twochains (Sep 17, 2013)

It's even better ifn yer listening to background music along with the "Highly Valuable "Black" Walnut Tree" skit. :big_smile:


----------



## lfnh (Sep 17, 2013)

14 footer and 40" -

ok, let's kick this tin can some moh

an exserp from osu forestry

"While most mills have electronic equipment or other procedures to avoid striking embedded objects, there is usually no way a buyer can determine the presence of such objects when examining the standing tree. Unless the tree is of exceptional value, most buyers do not want to assume the risk that all or part of the value of the tree will be lost because it contains foreign objects."

yup, waved muh Tandy scanner over dat 40 incher and it read clear asa bell 

here enddith the lesson 

shade and lightning protection. yup, that's the ticket. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## lfnh (Sep 19, 2013)

Pony Express must be short handed. Still waiting :msp_sleep:


Time for some Robert Service


*The Yukoner​
He burned a hole in frozen muck.
He pierced the icy mould,
And there in six-foot dirt he struck
A sack or so of gold.

He burned holes in the Decalogue,
And then it came about,
For Fortunes's just a lousy rogue,
His "pocket" petered out.

And lo! 'twas but a year all told,
When there in a shadow grim,
In six feet deep of icy mould,
They burned a hole for him.*


mistakes are mine


----------



## lfnh (Sep 19, 2013)

One for the road

*
The Shooting of Dan McGrew​
A bunch of the boys were whooping it up in the Malamute Saloon;
The kid that handles the music-box was hitting a jag-time tune;
Back in the bar, in a solo game, sat Dangerous Dan McGrew,
And watching his luck was his light-of-love, the lady known as Lou.

When out of the night, which was fifty below, and into the din and the glare,
There stumbled a miner fresh from the creeks, dog-dirty, and loaded for bear,
He looked like a man with a foot in the grave and scarcely the strength of a louse,
Yet he tilted a poke of dust on the bar, and he called for drinks for the house.
There was none could place the stranger's face, though we searched ourselves for a clue;
But we drank his health, and the last to drink was Dangerous Dan McGrew.

There's men that somehow just grip you eyes, and hold them hard like a spell;
And such was he, and he looked to me like a man who had lived in hell;
With a face most hair, and the dreary stare of a dog whose day is done.
As he watered the green stuff in his glass, and the drops fell one by one.
Then I got to figgering who he was, and wondering what he'd do.
And I turned my head- and there watching him was the lady that's known as Lou.

His eyes went rubbering round the room, and he seemed in a kind of daze,
Til at last that old piano fell in the way of his wandering gaze.
The rag-time kid was having a drink; there was no one else on the stool,
So the stranger stumbles across the room, and flops down there like a fool.
In a buckskin shirt, that was glazed with dirt he sat, and I saw him sway;
Then he glutched the keys with his talon hands - my God! but that man could play.

Were you ever out in the Great Alone, when the moon was awful clear,
And the icy mountains hemmed you in with a silence you most could HEAR;
With only the howl of a timber wolf, and you camped there in the cold,
A half-dead thing in a stark, dead world, clean mad for the muck called gold;
While high overhead, green, yellow and red, the North Lights swept in bars? -
Then you've a haunch what the music meant... hunger and night and the stars.

And hunger not of the belly kind, that's banished with bacon and beans,
But the gnawing hunger of lonely men for a home and all that it means;
For a fireside far from the cares that are. for walls and a roof above;
But oh! so cramful of cosy joy, and crowned with a women's love -
A women dearer thatn all the world, and true as Heaven is true -
(God! how ghastly she looks through her rouge, - the lady that's know as Lou.)

Then on a sudden the music changed, so soft that you could scarce could hear;
But you felt your life had been looted clean of all that it once held dear;
That someone had stolen the women you loved; that her love was a devil's lie;
That your guts were gone, and the best for you was to crawl away and die.
'Twas the crowning cry of a heart's despair, and it thrilled you through and through -
"I guess I'll make it a spread misere," said Dangerous Dan McGrew.

The music almost died away... thne it burst like a pent-up flood;
And it seemed to say, "Repay, repay," and my eyes were blind with blood.
The thought came back of an ancient wrong, and it stung like a frozen lash,
And the lust awoke to kill, to kill... then the music stopped with a crash,
And the stranger turned, and his eyes they burned in a most peciliar way;

In a buckskin shirt that was glazed with dirt he sat, and I saw him sway;
Then his lips went in in a kind of grin, and he spoke, and spoke, and his voice was calm,
And "Boys," says he, "you don't know me, and none of you care a damn;
But I want to state, and my words are stright, and I'll bet my poke they're true,
That one of you is a hound of hell... and that one is Dan McGrew."

Then I ducked my head, and the lights went out, and two guns blazed in the dark,
And a women screamed, and the lights went up, and two men lay stifff and stark.
Pitched on his head, and pumped full of lead, was Dangerous Dan McGrew.
While the man from the creeks lay clutched to the breast of the lady that's known as Lou.


These are the simple facts of the case, and I guess I ought to know.
They say that the stranger was crazed with "hooch", and I'm not denying it's so.
I'm not so wise as the lawyer guys, but strictly between us two -
The women that kissed him and - pinched his poke - was the lady that's known as Lou.
*


mistakes mine


----------



## 1270d (Sep 19, 2013)

I like the cremation of Sam magee


----------



## 1270d (Sep 19, 2013)

I like the cremation of Sam magee


----------



## slowp (Sep 20, 2013)

1270d said:


> I like the cremation of Sam magee



My mom read that to us before bed. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 6, 2014)

Well this apparently didn't die.

Coincidence??? http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...hased-logs-wont-call-back-for-pick-up.249679/

Looks like the value changed too, I quote:

Im going to give him till Friday to contact me. Im going to contact the office and other buyer he has. If no reply by Friday well I guess he really don't want them. Hard to believe that he doesn't want $2500 worth of logs.


----------

